# [Video] Pyraminx beginner tutorial



## linkmaster03 (Jun 13, 2008)

This is my first tutorial, tell me how I can improve in the future.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 13, 2008)

not bad.
What do you average?
Do you use a more advanced method? I use 5 algs for 1LLL.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks!
I will learn this method after I get mine!

EDIT: I love this!
I can almost imagine how to solve it even though I've never ever touched a pyraminx!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 13, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Thanks!
> I will learn this method after I get mine!



hey im expecting a pyraminx in the mail too!  i cant wait since I've never had a pyraminx before!  i cant wait! did u order one too recently?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jun 13, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks!
> ...



Yea Its coming in 7-21 days xD
EBAY FTW!!

lets race and compete since we are kind of both at the same level!
I really just wanna beat Siraj.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 13, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > Lotsofsloths said:
> ...




haha yeah man ebay for me too! I cant wait till it comes! still got like another week to wait though  lol


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jun 13, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > Derrick Eide17 said:
> ...



Same here 

Also Derrick, Canada rules.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 13, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > Lotsofsloths said:
> ...



XD haha thanks


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks guys! The method I am currently switching over to is: http://www.geocities.com/rubiks_galaxia/PyraSol.html


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jun 13, 2008)

Looks like an interesting method.
Once I get sub15 with the method you teach, I will look into this one.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 13, 2008)

i didnt learn from this video (sorry)  but after learning it before and now seeing this video i know u did do a good job still so good job. also sorry but we MIGHT not be JUST at the same level when we both get our pyraminxes because i have been practicing on jpuzzler simulator and i've been getting pretty good now  i avg sub 19 now on just the sim!  and pb single non lucky is 10.89 so far. best lucky is 8.19. you should practice on that sim too! just google Jpuzzler


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jun 13, 2008)

Hmm. 
I have tried a couple Pyraminx sim's but I hated them, the gelatinbrain was horrible and I didn't like the Jaap one.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 13, 2008)

Pretty good. One minor trivial complaint: when you scramble, don't turn the same side twice  R2=R'


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jun 13, 2008)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Pretty good. One minor trivial complaint: when you scramble, don't turn the same side twice  R2=R'



Haha tim, I didn't know that!
I will keep that in mind.
The only puzzle I've ever really played with is the 3x3 xD


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 13, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Hmm.
> I have tried a couple Pyraminx sim's but I hated them, the gelatinbrain was horrible and I didn't like the Jaap one.



What? gelatinbrain is easy! I can average about 20 seconds on it and had a sub-10 single. It's not much worse than the real thing.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 13, 2008)

OMG do any of u guys know anymore Pyraminx simulators? IF SO PLEASE LINK ME OR SHOW ME PLZ!!! the one i use SUCKS!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 13, 2008)

GelatinBrain!

http://users.skynet.be/gelatinbrain/Applets/Magic Polyhedra/index.htm

You'll also probably having fun w/ the other puzzles too


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 13, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> GelatinBrain!
> 
> http://users.skynet.be/gelatinbrain/Applets/Magic Polyhedra/index.htm
> 
> You'll also probably having fun w/ the other puzzles too



yeah they are cool, but i dont see a pyraminx, wtf only a thing called pyraminx but there is not enough peices to actually be a correct pyraminx.. am i missing something here?


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 13, 2008)

I hope my tutorial is not very hopeful. 

Derrick it's just the pyraminx without the tips.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 13, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> I hope my tutorial is not very hopeful.
> 
> Derrick it's just the pyraminx without the tips.



oh okay thanks, but then thats not really pyraminx is it? damn... any others sims? 

btw i got new PB on the pyraminx sim im using now. 9.68 Non lucky!!!  and a 6.91 lucky too! WOW i cant wait till i get my real pyraminx now!


----------

